# Business registration - getting a visa here



## debrajonso (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey,

Im looking to relocation HK and that will happen in 3 months. I understand that in order to obtain a working visa in HK, I will need a business plan and submit that to the government. I will also need an office location (address). So I would like to know if anyone out there has these issues too? Maybe you could share me some advices.. My business that I am doing right now is app development and I am planning to move that all to the HK. It would be nice if someone could also let me know where would be a good place to get my office. 

Thanks
Debra


----------



## jeanlo325 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Deb,

Understand that you would like to relocate to hong kong.. i live in hong kong too and im from sydney.. I worked in a few different offices in hong kong.. some people might call them as co working space.. i went to one in wanchai before.. however i did not really like it there.. i then went to another one in central .. called the wynd co working space.. i do not work there anymore as i have hired a team and i am renting an offie elsewhere.. they offer trail months too.. so its certainly a good idea to try it first.


yours
jean


----------

